# EOD Hazard Badge



## Stetson and Spurs (6 Nov 2007)

Being a Police Explosives Technician, I have had to work/train with CF EOD Techs. Unfortunately, none have been able to tell me anything about the EOD Hazard Trade Badge. I would like to know what the design means and when was it registered with the office of Heraldry as it does have a crown surmounted in the badge. Any techs out there who can fill me in? Any information would be most appreciated.

See the attached link to view the badge:http://jfchalifoux.com/explosive_ordinance_destruction_gold_bullion_new_uniform.jpg


----------



## medaid (6 Nov 2007)

If I'm not mistaken (I don't think I am) That is the EOD badge awarded to Clearance Divers of the Canadian Forces.

Clearance Diver is the hardest diving qualification to achieve in the CF. It is long and intense, last time I talked to one of the CDs, he told me that the course is 10 months long and the EOD phase is another 6 months. Their pre-lim selection is 10 days of pure unadulterated HELL. The T.V. program Truth, Duty, Valour did an episode on them, just by watching it I felt their pain. The people who do this job are extremely dedicated to their craft and are a great bunch of guys (I say guys because I haven't met a female member yet, and to my limited knowledge I don't think there is one. Although a MS at my unit has just passed her Pre-Lim so hooo ah!) They do EOD the same way as the Air Force and Army Combat Engineers do it. They are deployed all over the place, and as recently as the sand box. 

Did that sorta answer your question? I don't think there are any CDs on the site... I may be wrong, they have a tendency to pop up from nowhere.


----------



## 392 (6 Nov 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken (I don't think I am) That is the EOD badge awarded to Clearance Divers of the Canadian Forces.



The EOD Hazard badge is awarded to members of one of the four CF trades that have EOD work as part of their MOS's specialties - CD, Cbt Engr, AVN Tech, and Ammo Tech. It's awarded to those who have qualified in HA (basic EOD) and either HB (EOD Surface) or HC (IEDD). For Cbt Engrs, due the fact CMD is a core skill of our trade, we are automatically granted the HA equivalency after the Sect 2IC (Ql5A) course, so all that is req'd for us is either HB or HC.

As far as what the badge means, while I am not exactly sure of the origins, I can tell you it's basically an old-school bomb exploding. If I was a betting man, I would say it has something to do with Guy Fawkes, who is the unofficial mascot of CF EOD Operators:







I'm going to get in contact with a buddy of mine in Ottawa who works for DHH, and see if he can dig up the original description of the badge and the approval date.


----------



## Stetson and Spurs (6 Nov 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate that, I know that Guy Fawkes is the official copyright symbol for Canadian bomb techs as I have seen the copyright (it was designed and registered by two retired techs; one DND the other RCMP). There is usually some significance behind qualification badge. I have a contact at the Military Museum in Oromocto who mentioned the heraldry books.

I appreciate the feedback to date. I might add that in my initial post I mentioned in the past I had to work/train. That was a typo, I meant to say I had the pleasure of working and training with EOD techs and presently do with both some at Gagetown and the Navy clearance divers out at Shearwater.


----------



## PB (22 Jan 2008)

Medtech,
Of course there are Clearance Divers on the site, and we do pop up in different places, like the sand box, from time to time. Thanks for the nice words.

Stetson and Spurs, 
If you go by Jamie or Ronnie we did a job a few weeks back, if not, maybe different time different place,
 As for Guy Fawkes, yup as the Copyright note. Why Guy, not sure, but any Newfie can relate to the Guy Fawkes Night back home. We also share the EOD Crab while in the US on our 6 month HB, and a different Spec badge for our DEU and work dress. So three badges in all, but we only wear the one Spec badge. Guy is a regular bumper sticker kinda badge, and "Old school" T shirts, but not on any uniforms. Cheers,


----------



## Stetson and Spurs (22 Jan 2008)

Hey PB, 

Not Jamie or Ronnie but am one of their New Brunswick colleagues and have trained with one of your colleagues 'Andy' at PEI. Last time I saw him was when he was in Gagetown speaking to EOD operators regarding Afghanistan Operations. I am on the hunt to find out what is the history of the SPEC badge so if you get a line on it, let me know.

Thanks Very Much!


----------



## PB (22 Jan 2008)

Mounted Friend,
It is a small world. I'll tell Andy you said Hi, and will inquire with our token "Old EOD Dude" on Guy's origins. Cheers.


----------



## medaid (23 Jan 2008)

PB said:
			
		

> Medtech,
> Of course there are Clearance Divers on the site, and we do pop up in different places, like the sand box, from time to time. Thanks for the nice words.



Nice words? pfft I just tell the truth


----------



## BernDawg (23 Jan 2008)

Perhaps the Guy Fawkes referance relates to the mans attempt to blow up the British parliment buildings.

 " Guy Fawkes (13 April 1570 – 31 January 1606) sometimes known as Guido Fawkes, was a member of a group of Roman Catholic revolutionaries from England who planned to carry out the Gunpowder Plot.[1] The plot was an attempt to blow up the Houses of Parliament, which would displace Protestant rule by killing King James I of England and the entire Protestant aristocracy, on 5 November 1605.

Although Robert Catesby was the lead figure in thinking up the actual plot, Fawkes was put in charge of executing the plan due to his military and explosives experience. The plot was foiled shortly before its intended completion, as Fawkes was captured while guarding the gunpowder. "

Hence Guy Fawkes night and the relation to bonfires and fireworks.


----------



## Stetson and Spurs (23 Jan 2008)

Folks thanks for the info, but I'm specifically looking for info on the EOD SPEC badge worn on DEU'S by EOD qualified CF personnel. Any suggestions as to where I can look are appreciated!


Thanks very much!

Supporting you on the local front.


----------



## PB (23 Jan 2008)

As for the chatter, 
it is the Guy that tried for the Parliment Building; had a tunnel underneath full of Black Powder, but got caught beforehand. 
Stetson,
As for the Spec badge, I am told it was based on the British Badge, like a lot of things we do in the CF. It's a gold bomb, with red explosion, surrounded in gold, topped with the crown. Hope this helps, Cheers.


----------



## 392 (23 Jan 2008)

Stetson and Spurs said:
			
		

> Folks thanks for the info, but I'm specifically looking for info on the EOD SPEC badge worn on DEU'S by EOD qualified CF personnel. Any suggestions as to where I can look are appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks very much!
> ...



Sorry I haven't gotten back to you yet. The info on the badge has been found, but unfortunately I am still waiting for the info to be forwarded to me by my contact. I will be having a few pints with him this weekend, so I will ask where my info is....


----------



## mariodore (8 Apr 2011)

Good day, here the information I have on the CF EOD Badge:
It was created for the operator before the 1976 Olympic in Montreal.
The heraldic description of the badge is:

On a field invected sable a like blast wave
Or, surmounted by a fire ball sable and
gules of ten points, in centre a bomb or surrounded by a wreath of laurel
sanguine. The wreath is ensigned by the Royal Crown proper.

Stuff you can read:
On a black semi-circled field a simulated gold blast wave on top of which is a black fire ball and ten red points, in centre a gold bomb is surrounded by a dark red laurel wreath which has the Royal Crown placed above it.

Significance :
The bomb, fire ball, and blast wave draw attention to the dangers inherrent in bomb disposal services.


Heraldic definition :
INVECTED : a line formed by semi-circles
SABLE : the coulour black
SURMOUNTED : be on top of
OR : the colour gold
GULES : the colour red (a light shade)
SANGUINE : the colour dark or blood red
ENIGNED : a crown placed above it.

The badge received the Royal Assent in Oct 76.


----------



## Stetson and Spurs (27 Apr 2011)

mariodore is spot on!! Thanks everyone for the input.


----------

